# Pregnant while IUD inserted



## ccota49009 (Oct 16, 2008)

Can anyone help us to code the diagnoses that would best fit this situation?
We used CPT code 99214 with dx V72.32 (Pap to confirm initial abnormal; she was initially in the office for this reason), V72.42 (positive preg test) and V25.42 (IUD removal).  A second CPT code was used for the Urine Preg test and V72.42 for the positive result.  U/S is done separately here so those will be coded by the U/S dept.  Would you change anything?


----------



## 01098074 (Oct 16, 2008)

Would need more info to determine proper code(s)


----------



## 01098074 (Oct 16, 2008)

Need more info to code properly


----------

